# last years hay



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Is anyone else having difficulty in finding any, my supplier ran out last week and offered me hay that was cut 3 days ago!! I couldnt touch it cause of laminitus etc. so managed to scrounge the last bale from someone, I am dreading the winter as I am told hay will be in short supply.

jenn


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hay is going to be an absolute nightmare this winter according to a lot of people I know who sell it. This year I am going to buy my winters hay as soon as my yard owner cuts it so I am prepared and also so I beat the huge price increase! Although I am still going to be paying £5 a bale from my yard owner.
I have already seen it advertised at £7 a bale elsewhere so dont want to risk running short when the prices are at their highest.

For last years hay I would just look through your local papers/tack shops and just generally ask around! Trouble is that this time of year most people have already bought their lot of last years hay and most people have been cleared out already.

Good luck in finding some at a reasonable price though


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Also just a bit unclear after reading back..... Is your horse a laminitic? Or are you just worried about buying this years cut incase of laminitus?
Feeding this close to when it was cut shouldnt be a problem if your horse hasnt ever suffered from laminitus and if you are worried you can always steam it or soak it. 
I, personally, am not using any hay at all at the moment unless my horse is coming in for the occasional day to let that big belly go down lol Other than that all she is having is grass and this will continue until she comes in for the winter


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

thnks for reply, both ponies have had laminitus, the little shetland just weks ago, our other one had chronic lammy 4 years ago and we nearly lost her, just now she has developed a gas pocket and infection in her worst foot, they cant stay out in the field, they are out (or rather were) aboput an hour in the morning and also in the evening, they are thn in the starvation paddock with hay, if this pony gets laminitus again in this foot, well I darent think, the first was caused by a lousy farrier, well it got so bad because of him, this lot I have rung the farrier 4 times since yesterday after having the vet and so far zilch, so I have another farrier coming out tomorrow. we had lovely farriers in devon, here all most of think of is the money.

thanks for post anyway, have managed to scrounge 2 bales from a yard who still has some, hopefully have a friend who is bringing me some at the weekend.

Like you I hate to think of the winter, trouble is we hve limited storage

jenn


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hopefully you manage to get your hands on some for the winter!! Maybe get some which was cut as early in the year as possible ready for after xmas maybe so you dont need to worry later on? I would advise to buy as much as you can as soon as you can because it is going to be a very expensive winter this year!
Last year I was totally un-prepared for the price and spent the whole winter without a social life, and unluckily for me was a ridiculously long winter!! 

As for the farrier, They are hard to find so you need to stick to one once you have found one! I had this problem and totally forgot to book my farrier in just before xmas last year and ended up having to have someone who made an absolute disaster of stars feet in one session!! Never again!! From now on as soon as my farrier is out to do her feet I book him in for the next time so I know he is 100% coming!

Good luck in finding some hay for your horses


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it worth getting to some sales.. You will probably be able to pick old hay up there.. Or you could ring round other parts of the country.. I know this is an issue every year for people who have horses/ponies that need to old stuff..

How I found any supplies was driving round all farms horsie or not.. Obviously sometimes we had to travel quite a distance.. somebody out there will have old stock. it will just possibly not be in your area.

Best of luck..


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks all for your replies, we dont have transport so the most we can get in the car is 3 bales and dont have storage for more than 20, just a question - what is a social life, dont think Ive had one for 20 years or more LOL

jenn


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jenny22 said:


> thanks all for your replies, we dont have transport so the most we can get in the car is 3 bales and dont have storage for more than 20, just a question - what is a social life, dont think Ive had one for 20 years or more LOL
> 
> jenn


Erm if you have Horses you have to exclude yourself from one.. If you ring around suppliers if you buy so many they will deliver..


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes but aropund here they want more than 20 bales before they will deliver as a rule

jenn


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jenny22 said:


> yes but aropund here they want more than 20 bales before they will deliver as a rule
> 
> jenn


what area are you?


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

we are just outside oxford, we have a good reliable chap wgho will delivr 10 bales on his small lorry but hes only got the hay he has just cut.

jnn


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

jenny22 said:


> thanks all for your replies, we dont have transport so the most we can get in the car is 3 bales and dont have storage for more than 20, just a question - what is a social life, dont think Ive had one for 20 years or more LOL
> 
> jenn


Suprisingly, I seem to manage my social life quite well I think!! lol But then luckily everyone at my yard loves my horse and for a TB she is very easy, so they dont need asking twice to do her for me once in a while  lol

Good luck in your hunt for hay!


----------

